# Magic TR: Flames, Powder, & the Hall of Justice



## RustyGroomer (Mar 3, 2010)

Recent weeks @ Magic have been some of the best I can remember.  The mountain is skiing the best it has in years & the vibe more positive than ever.

As most of you know the Boston Globe made an appearance several weeks ago @ Magic unfortunately right after the huge unfrozen precip event that Monday we all don't like to talk about.  No matter, they skied in the worst conditions of the year & still had a blast.   

So much so with much better conditions they decided to come back for the weekend of the 17th for the legendary Magic torchlight parade.  They jumped in to ski with fire without hesitation.

Meet Stacy & Katie






The presence of Captain America eased their minds.










We donned our torches & proceeded down the mountain.









Shutter tricks





& finally the finish!!!





Onto next week.  I blew Friday off from work to try to ski some of the epic Wednesday storm.  I was more than stoked to pull into the driveway Thursday night to see this parked to remove the snow.





I knew then this would be the weekend we were waiting for.

Orangegondola in the trees.....





& in the air.





Stomp.





A couple of the TGR boys.  Note Black chair had a little snow on it.





ROARK!!!  Show that pillow who's boss.





Gavin going BIG.





Matt in the T-Zone.





Me in the Zone.





& getting in on the action.





Poof





So just remember next time you think Magic won't survive who the newest member of the Save Magic team is.





The End


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome TR.  Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice pics RG. it was great seeing Captain America on the job for a few days


----------



## roark (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait for Guy's next installment...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2010)

where is that big huck in several of the pics?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 3, 2010)

It's @ Magic.

No offense, but do you really think I'm going to answer that on an internet forum?  Come to Magic you get shown.  That's the best i'll do.  Everyone else who has an idea better keep quiet as well.

& those are two different drops.  Me & OG same drop different angles.  Gavin bigger different spot.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 3, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> It's @ Magic.




LMAO A most excellent answer


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> where is that big huck in several of the pics?



What is the first rule of Fight Club?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> It's @ Magic.
> 
> No offense, but do you really think I'm going to answer that on an internet forum?  Come to Magic you get shown.  That's the best i'll do.  Everyone else who has an idea better keep quiet as well.
> 
> & those are two different drops.  Me & OG same drop different angles.  Gavin bigger different spot.



1. I know it's a Magic
2. I have been to Magic many times. Was there last weekend and will be there this Friday.
3. No offense, bur aren't you the guy in charge of the 'save magic mt' campaign? Nice attitude!  How about a new slogan 'save magic mt.......give us your money, just don't ski our stashes'


----------



## Trev (Mar 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> where is that big huck in several of the pics?




Ohhh.. looks like we could break something there Tim.. let's hit it!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice attitude?  Are you kidding me?  I offered to show you.  Sorry I don't want thousands of lurkers who read this stuff to know where I can usually find fresh snow. 

Apologies for the 6 additional grand I gave the mountain last weekend for a now total of 5 shares as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> 1. I know it's a Magic
> 2. I have been to Magic many times. Was there last weekend and will be there this Friday.
> 3. No offense, bur aren't you the guy in charge of the 'save magic mt' campaign? Nice attitude!  How about a new slogan 'save magic mt.......give us your money, just don't ski our stashes'


Because every one on AZ is dishing dirt on their favorite stashes and he deserves to be singled out? C'mon dude. He said "come to magic and be shown" so shot the guy a PM and ask to be shown in person instead of flaming him for the same response everyone would give to that question.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Nice attitude?  Are you kidding me?  I offered to show you.  Sorry I don't want thousands of lurkers who read this stuff to know where I can usually find fresh snow.
> 
> Apologies for the 6 additional grand I gave the mountain last weekend for a now total of 5 shares as well.



I guess I took your post the wrong way........my apologies.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 3, 2010)

No worries man, back to positive Magic stoke.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

Most excellent stoke!  I saw a helmet cam or two in those shots, where's the footage???


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

While I was viewing the pictures in this thread my kids asked if it was Sundown (they're 2 and 4  ), when I told them it was Magic Mountain my daughter asked it it's where dreams come true.  I, of course, told her yes, skiing dreams come true there.  Now she keeps asking if I'll bring her. 8)


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> While I was viewing the pictures in this thread my kids asked if it was Sundown (they're 2 and 4  ), when I told them it was Magic Mountain my daughter asked it it's where dreams come true.  I, of course, told her yes, skiing dreams come true there.  Now she keeps asking if I'll bring her. 8)



I love it!  OG working on helmet cam footy, he's been real busy.  Sorry for the pic quality of some of my stills, trying to figure out the new camera.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> ...No offense, bur aren't you the guy in charge of the 'save magic mt' campaign? Nice attitude!  How about a new slogan 'save magic mt.......give us your money, just don't ski our stashes'





RustyGroomer said:


> Nice attitude? Are you kidding me? I offered to show you. Sorry I don't want thousands of lurkers who read this stuff to know where I can usually find fresh snow...



RG, I don't know this person!  Geesh!


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 3, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> LMAO A most excellent answer



I think it was off that trail, you go a bit to the right, and then around the bend to the left?

You are better off having RG show you than tell you anyways, last time I asked him he pointed me vaguely 'under the black chair' -- although we had a great time after I caught up with him at lunch.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I, of course, told her yes, skiing dreams come true there.  Now she keeps asking if I'll bring her. 8)



my daughter wants to go to Magic this weekend but i'm not taking her. The thought of being stuck on green groomers with her knowing what i could be skiing is too much to deal with.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 3, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Apologies for the 6 additional grand I gave the mountain last weekend for a now total of 5 shares as well.



Kudos Greg and thank you!


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> my daughter wants to go to Magic this weekend but i'm not taking her. The thought of being stuck on green groomers with her knowing what i could be skiing is too much to deal with.



Bring your Daughter, we need more little sorcerers to grow up and love the place like we do!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Bring your Daughter, we need more little sorcerers to grow up and love the place like we do!



Absolutely bring her. You could put her in a lesson while you enjoy something other than the greens:smile:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, bring her.  We have two 9 year old girls in our house she can ski with.  They just go off by themselves.  Magic is super kid friendly.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 5, 2010)

*Save Magic Video 10*



roark said:


> Nice! Can't wait for Guy's next installment...



For you darling:

Something has been in the air the last 3 weeks at Magic, here is a little view into our world, enjoy Four Feet of Magic for some powder, fun and that little riual we do with the flaming torches.

Thanks Guy as always!

http://www.vimeo.com/9930148


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 5, 2010)

diggin the floyd, and of course the pov pow!


----------



## Trev (Mar 6, 2010)

Hit it yesterday with Tim and Bill... omg, awesomeness.. conditions are/were fantastic! Everything was open... and everything was skiing perfect by noon yesterday..


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/9930148



man that put a smile on my face.  

who got clotheslined in the trees?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 6, 2010)

Great video!  What is going on right at 3:15?  Looks like some 70's hot dogging :smile:.


----------



## orangegondola (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> man that put a smile on my face.
> 
> who got clotheslined in the trees?



That would be me:dunce:


----------

